# Not a feather cyst



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

So I noticed a feather on one of my males, Baxter, that was sticking out so I thought he was going to lose it. After a week it was still sticking out so I took a closer look and there was a bump in the area the feather was sticking out. I did my research and my thought was that it was a feather cyst. He then started picking at it and there was blood everywhere so I took Baxter to the avian vet and she said it wasn't a feather cyst and appeared to be a tumor....whether it was malignant or not she couldn't say. He was sent home with the "cone of shame" for budgies, antibiotics and an anti inflammatory. It wasn't an option to remove "the tumor" because it's in an area where there isn't much skin...if it continued to be a problem she said the only option would be to amputate the wing. Fortunately the bump is almost completely gone....thank God! So to finally get to my question.....has anyone experienced this with their bird(s)? Baxter isn't due back to the vet yet for a follow up but it just seems like if it was a tumor, that antibiotics and an anti inflammatory wouldn't have that affect. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tammy,

I would suggest you call your Avian Vet and talk directly to her. 
Your vet is the one who saw the cyst/tumor and prescribed the antibiotic and anti-inflammatory to help prevent infection.

All we can do is guess, but I would doubt it was actually a "tumor" as it is almost completely gone.

Be very happy that the medications worked for Baxter -- that's the most important thing!! :hug:*


----------

